

"On Seeing A's and Seeing As" by Hofstadter - Poleris
http://www.stanford.edu/group/SHR/4-2/text/hofstadter.html

======
jsnx
In Zen, it is said that "aggregates" (things) have no "self nature", that all
things arise in "codependent origination" -- you can't get a driver in a
universe without cars, nor a car without drivers. One seeks not the "car-ness"
in cars, but their context. The "seeing as" notion amounts to the same
rejection of Platonic ideals.

